# Should I leave or stay after 7 years?



## PuppyLove1234 (Jun 28, 2010)

My husband was the man of my dreams, until 6 years ago when he lost his job and thought I was not good enough for him. So one day while working at a a new jobsite he met this 18 year old and he was 26 years old at that time. He started to have an affair with her that became sexual. He eventually left me. I had no warning signs that he was not happy. He just told me he did not want to be the man he used to be anymore. He started drinking, smoking, and partying every night. He thought this girl would make him happier than me but she did not. She ended up getting pregnant for her ex-boyfriend. My husband spent all his money and time on her and her child, and he never helped me with the debt we accummulated together, but he finally realized that he made a huge mistake, after she was secretly speaking to her ex-boyfriend all through the night and texting him that she still love him.
My husband stated he stayed for the sake of her child since he is unable to father children because he had to have his testicles removed. This girl new he could not have children so she purposely got pregnant for her ex so she could have a child. I never made my husband feel bad about not being able to have children. 
My husband begged me to give our marriage a chance. I said no originally, but we are now back together. I am not sure if I am still in love with him. He won't help me around the house at all, he is very lazy, he plays video games all day long, but when I come home he expects for me to jump all over him with love. When I walk in our home I get upset because I have to do dishes, chores, while he is home all day. He tells me when I learn to love him better physically, put on lingerie everyday, seduce and come on to him more he will do more around the house. Its hard for me to make love to him, because of the affair and the fact that he is very controlling, because he thinks I will cheat on him to get back at him. Sometimes I cry doing sex because I am soooo hurt, and then he tells me I am the worst sex partner he ever had, and I need to get over the past. I am thinking about leaving him this week. What should I do? Do you think I will ever get over the pain and how? Would counseling really help? I also feel that if I stay with him and he does not change his ways I will be miserable, and will never have a baby.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

PuppyLove1234 said:


> He won't help me around the house at all, he is very lazy, he plays video games all day long, but when I come home he expects for me to jump all over him with love. He tells me when I learn to love him better physically, put on lingerie everyday, seduce and come on to him more he will do more around the house.


that's the stupidest thing ive ever heard. what an immature prick. this guy is a jerk and a real loser. i think you should leave him pronto.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

WOW! It sounds terrible, actually. It sounds like he is taking you completely for granted, and being a total jerk about it. What's in this for you? It reads like you are his gravy train, and he doesn't do anything for you. There needs to be some consequence for his crappy actions, that's for sure!


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

no need to consider. Just kick his butt out. he's lazy and takes you for granted. don't take it anymore.


----------



## jeffreygropp (Jun 9, 2010)

I would not be in this relationship.


----------

